# Forges of the Mountain King PBP- Closed



## Goonalan (May 8, 2011)

The Forges of the Mountain King.
A 4th Edition Adventure for Level 1 Dwarven PCs.​
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...ain-king-1st-level-dwarf-pcs.html#post5554064

Intro:

“Too often we are forgotten, too often we are passed over, too often...”

Master Ignatius Earwax fell silent, the assembled Dwarven host press closer still, straining to hear- around the great hall, clustered in groups, are representatives of many of the lesser known Dwarven Guilds- the Riveters Union, the Ancient Shifters (Porters), the Fungi Farmers Collective, the Nightsoil Champions, the Plumbers & Water Closet Guild, the Accountants and Totalisers Forum, the Royal Ratcatchers, and nearly two dozen others.

Master Ignatius tries a new tack-

“Since the dawn of time Dwarven Lords of martial clans have ruled the roost, they have monopolised the positions of power and glory- they have claimed for their own great riches, and the fruits of our labour, they have had it all!”

A murmur of agreement from the masses, nods and gruff barks of assent.

“For too long!”

Master Ignatius cries, and then finds his stride.

“Too often have we been passed over, deemed unworthy or else made to feel that our trades are mundane or else unfit for praise- well, no longer, we are the very foundations of Dwarven society, the bedrock- the building blocks, the stone...”

The last word is delivered in a hushed tone, the word echoes through the great hall.

“And so, on this day, we say no more.”

Cries of 'no more' punctuate Master Ignatius' point.

“We, The Honourable Council of the Bottom Worker's Guilds, have discovered a great prize, a prize worth fighting for, a prize worth dying for- we have discovered the long forgotten location of the Lost Hold...”

The great hall falls in to hushed silence, the Lost Hold- home to the Tannheim, a fabled clan of Dwarves of unmatched power. The hush is followed by frenzied whispered chatter.

“On this day, we, The Honourable Council of the Bottom Worker's Guild, call for Champions to come forth- for this is our secret, this is our chance, to humble our mighty martial Lords. This is our time. Our champions will investigate the Lost Hold, secure the great treasures and powers within, and we will re-forge our station in Dwarven society- we, the Workers, will at last have the RISE UP!”

The hall is in uproar, a cacophony- screams and shout, profane and profound, a susurrus, a dirge, a drone, a chant-

“Bottom's Up! Bottom's Up! Bottom's Up”

PCs:

All players are 1st Level Dwarves.

Each player is a representative of one of the Lesser Dwarven Guilds or Unions (I'd rather you made your own up than use any of those mentioned above).

Other that that this is a run-through of Dungeon Crawl Classics- Forges of the Mountain King for Level 1 PCs by Harley Stroh. I'll be honest I've DM'ed this scenario previously and it's a killer, be on your mettle.

This is my first PBP, I've read a good few of those on the boards here- I intend to do a few things differently, i.e. try and provide you with a lot more information in my posts (you'll see); but I'm not going to mess with a winning formula. What I'm trying to say is I'm going to try and do things my way a little but use the formula presented here as the basis for the game- no great changes.

I have 2-3 players already signed up.

I am happy to take any advice if (and when) I do things wrong, or in advance of that- as I say this is my first time PBP.

Ideally I require players to be able to post once every 24 hours, I realise we all have busy lives but every other day is okay for a short while- if you cannot commit to everyday (subject to holidays, sickness, real life et al) then sorry but please pass on.



If you require further info then please don't hesitate to get in touch (message me), or else reply here.


----------



## larryfinnjr (May 9, 2011)

Love the sound of this premise!! If room still be available, would love to partake of the Rise of the Bilge (and whatnot).  

Working on a char concept right now... likely Warpriest. But can adapt to whatever role you feel is lacking.

Will wait for a reply from you and post final char shortly thereafter.

Any restrictions or house rules? Backgrounds/dieties/starting gold&gear/feats/etc? Which setting (if any) are we in (or is it totally homebrew)?


----------



## Goonalan (May 9, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Love the sound of this premise!! If room still be available, would love to partake of the Rise of the Bilge (and whatnot).
> 
> Working on a char concept right now... likely Warpriest. But can adapt to whatever role you feel is lacking.
> 
> ...




Welcome on board.

If it's in the CB that it works for me, as much equipment as you can carry although no Magic Items.

It's a homebrew world based on the WOTC core, however this little trip out takes place deep-deep underground and in a fairly enclosed environ.

I'll add more when I hook a few more people in, feel free to fire off any other questions- this is my first PBP (but 30+ year DM), so I'm bound to miss something out...

Goonalan


----------



## Jakzer (Jun 13, 2011)

I would love to play! If you have any spaces that is, if so could you tell me what the other players have chosen class wise that would be helpful.

I have been playing D&D for about 6 months now with a couple of friends, but they don't RP as much as I would like, so thats why I'm here 

Jack Hayward


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 13, 2011)

Jakzer said:


> I would love to play! If you have any spaces that is, if so could you tell me what the other players have chosen class wise that would be helpful.
> 
> I have been playing D&D for about 6 months now with a couple of friends, but they don't RP as much as I would like, so thats why I'm here
> 
> Jack Hayward




Alas we're already in game... should have marked the thread as such, will now do so.

Sorry.

Cheers Goonalan


----------

